# Touch up on white lenses



## RGF (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi

I have a white lens I would like to sell and there are a few areas that have been scratched. Is there some way to touch these up? Can Canon CPS do this or can I buy the paint from Canon (or elsewhere)?

Any and all advice is appreciated.

Rich


----------



## ethanz (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry I couldn't resist. I doubt CPS touches up paint unless you buy a new shell.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 7, 2018)

don't know whether the information is still valid today, but found a 2006 posting by Bryan Carnathan of www.the-digital-picture.com 



> Canon L Lens Touch-up Paint Part Number
> They (Canon) were somewhat confused about this, but two different Canon reps came up with the same part number - CY9-8078-001 - both confident of their answer. They are out of stock at the time I placed my order - I am waiting for my paint.


https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/1526777 
some way down in that thread, cannot link to the single post


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 7, 2018)

Not knowing for certain, the "white" coating on the lenses looks like a baked-on powder-coat - maybe fluoropolymer but more likely an epoxy or polyester hybrid. From experience, touching that up will be very difficult to match color and texture/luster and may be very difficult to even get the new touch up to adhere properly. 


From purely a fellow-consumer standpoint, I'd be likely more suspicious of a lens that looks like someone tried to doctor it up rather than just leaving the burnishing and nicks/scratches as is, unless that person was extremely good at touchup - in which case, I doubt they'd be asking for a part number for the paint. I'm a skeptic usually, especially when dealing with another end user who I don't know from any other person walking down the street. 


I'll use the analogy - would you buy a car that had been touched up with a roller/brush and house paint, even if they matched the color really well? 


Sorry to be a downer - it's just my two cents.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 7, 2018)

I think you will be extremely lucky to get a match - not only getting the correct colour white but also match the weathering/fading.
I would leave it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2018)

Canon used two colors, newer lenses use a lighter color. Canon no longer sells touchup paint.
There are two options.
1. Ebay has sellers who have had custom paint mixed in both shades, its virtually a perfect match.
2. Take the lens or a part from it like the foot to a paint store, a automotive paint store is best, since they can match the glossy finish as well as the color. People have even reported being happy with Home Depot. We have a NAPA dedicated automotive paint sttore locally which is wonderful for matching paints.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 7, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Take the lens or a part from it like the foot to a paint store, a automotive paint store is best, since they can match the glossy finish as well as the color. People have even reported being happy with Home Depot. We have a NAPA dedicated automotive paint sttore locally which is wonderful for matching paints.



excellent! 

Should i ever need paint repairs on a lens, I'll take it to "Chips Away"! Could be fun to see their reaction, when it is not a car they are asked to fix.


----------



## RunAndGun (Jun 7, 2018)

mnclayshooter said:


> From purely a fellow-consumer standpoint, I'd be likely more suspicious of a lens that looks like someone tried to doctor it up rather than just leaving the burnishing and nicks/scratches as is...



This


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2018)

thanks for the (mostly) thoughtful replies.


----------



## Talys (Jun 8, 2018)

Go to a Games Workshop (or local wargaming hobby store) and buy a matching little pot of paint 

There are a bazillion shades of white paint between the various brands. I would use an acrylic paint, because if you don't like it, you can just rub it off (as opposed to an enamel, which will make a mess to strip without damaging the original coat). 

If it's old Canon white, try something like Citadel Screaming Skull. If it's a new Canon white, maybe something like Ulthuan Grey or Pallid Wych Flesh. In any case, paints like Citadel or Vallejo are in clear containers and dry in a color that's similar to what you see in the bottle, so you can just hold it beside your lens.

You can easily mix acrylic paints to get exactly the color that you want 

Note that if you want it to be more than short term cosmetic (ie survive handling) you will absolutely want to prime the surface first. A (good) possibility is acrylic gesso, which will adhere well to metal. It has the benefit of being very cheap, and you can get it at most art stores. 

If you prime it, paint it, and then give it a seal with a bit of gloss coat, allowing for each layer to dry, it will survive some moderate handling 

I've actually fixed up a friend's 100-400 Mk1 (like you, he wanted to sell it), and it looked pretty great after


----------



## takesome1 (Jun 8, 2018)

RGF, remind me to look over anything I buy from you very carefully.

I would leave the scratches alone.
If you botch the touch up, which there is a high chance that will happen, it will look as if you are trying to hide something.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 9, 2018)

mnclayshooter said:


> From purely a fellow-consumer standpoint, I'd be likely more suspicious of a lens that looks like someone tried to doctor it up rather than just leaving the burnishing and nicks/scratches as is, unless that person was extremely good at touchup - in which case, I doubt they'd be asking for a part number for the paint.



I agree that it's better to leave it unretouched. When you look at used lenses on eBay (or secondhand camera gear from reputable retailers elsewhere), it's not the cosmetic condition that affects resale value anywhere near as much as the optics/internals. If the glass is clean and unscratched, the AF/IS working fine, etc, then even if the paint is quite worn, you should get a good price. Touched-up lenses don't seem to command a better price, that I've ever noticed (but this is just my experience and I've not seen many that have had this treatment). Be honest to your buyer about the condition and there should be no problem getting a fair price.


----------



## RGF (Jun 10, 2018)

scyrene said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > From purely a fellow-consumer standpoint, I'd be likely more suspicious of a lens that looks like someone tried to doctor it up rather than just leaving the burnishing and nicks/scratches as is, unless that person was extremely good at touchup - in which case, I doubt they'd be asking for a part number for the paint.
> ...



the small areas where the paint has flacked off bug me. Not trying to hide anything, just like to have my equipment looking new


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2018)

RGF said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > mnclayshooter said:
> ...



I agree with that, its a personal issue, others may have different feelings about their gear, but you should do as you like.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Like the seller on eBay who had painted his big white with camouflage paints?


----------



## scyrene (Jun 11, 2018)

RGF said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > mnclayshooter said:
> ...



I'm just saying that if you are trying to sell your lens, then it is best to follow what works. I did not claim you were trying to hide anything but my point stands - that lenses sell fine with damaged paint, and that retouching is generally avoided (and it seems a lot of effort for little or no reward). It bugs you now but you're selling the lens, so you won't have to see the damage once someone else owns it. They can retouch the paint if they want, but it's very difficult to reverse a paint job once it's done. Obviously do as you wish, but you did ask for advice...


----------



## GlynH (Jun 11, 2018)

Well my MKI 500mm f/4L IS went into Canon for service/calibration a few years ago and they attempted to touch up the only mark on the lens.

Doesn't look like new to me...but possibly better than the usual grey/black chip I suppose!

-=Glyn=-


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2018)

It seems to be that the white lenses shows wear many times more than does the black lenses.


----------

